

Show HN: Filmstant beautifully displays movies out now. - achariam
http://www.filmstant.com

======
achariam
I've always found these kind of websites to be too distracting so I made this.
Hopefully someone else finds this useful. I'd love any feedback on bugs,
improvements, etc.

